

Semantic Editing and Representation of Photos - techscouter
http://blog.techscouter.net/seed-semantic-editing-encoding-and-decoding

======
techscouter
Summary\ TL;DR: Editing and representing photos (and other media types) at a
semantic level, not at the pixel level, has a lot of potential. For example:
search, functional and physical object editing, compression, assistive
technologies, augmented reality, 'moving in space' and 'moving in time'. This
post discusses the approach and its strengths and weaknesses, while its
realization depends on future basic research developments.

------
metageek
> _It discusses the 'What' rather than the 'How'._

Yeah, because the "how" is AI-complete.

